# Citrix Workspace (not ported)



## grahamperrin@ (Aug 12, 2021)

Wine

For Citrix Workspace 21.7.0.44, the installer CitrixWorkspaceApp.exe fails in the absence of _Microsoft Edge Webview2 Runtime_ (error code -1):





– then a TrolleyExpress error: 



The WebView2 Runtime is downloadable <https://developer.microsoft.com/en-us/microsoft-edge/webview2/#download-section>, however: 

neither of the executable installers installs the required runtime
I don't know what to do with the extracted contents of Microsoft.WebView2.FixedVersionRuntime.92.0.902.67.x86.cab.
Does any installer for Citrix Workspace for Windows _not_ require WebView2 and if so, *has anyone successfully installed the application in Wine on FreeBSD?*

(I'm not hopeful. If I recall correctly, TrolleyExpress errors were seen with earlier versions of Citrix's installer.)

Environment: 


```
$ pkg info -x wine
i386-wine-6.0.1,1
wine-proton-6.3.2_2
winetricks-20210617
$ uname -KrU
14.0-CURRENT 1400028 1400028
$
```

TrolleyExpress.exe error details: 


```
Unhandled exception: page fault on read access to 0x00000000 in 32-bit code (0x0044cb8c).
Register dump:
 CS:0033 SS:003b DS:003b ES:003b FS:0013 GS:001b
 EIP:0044cb8c ESP:00c1f4f0 EBP:00c1f534 EFLAGS:00010246(  R- --  I  Z- -P- )
 EAX:00ace728 EBX:00c1fd60 ECX:00000000 EDX:00000005
 ESI:00c1fd60 EDI:0004006a
Stack dump:
0x00c1f4f0:  339b8f39 0004006a 0044cfa0 00c1fd60
0x00c1f500:  00ace728 00610069 006f006c 00000067
0x00c1f510:  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
0x00c1f520:  00000000 339b8f39 00c1f664 005e0240
0x00c1f530:  ffffffff 00c1f5a0 0044cff2 00c1fd60
0x00c1f540:  00c1fd60 00480a84 7fffffff 00480a5c
Backtrace:
=>0 0x0044cb8c EntryPoint+0xffffffff() in trolleyexpress (0x00c1f534)
  1 0x0044cff2 EntryPoint+0xffffffff() in trolleyexpress (0x00c1f5a0)
  2 0x00485fc9 EntryPoint+0xffffffff() in trolleyexpress (0x00c1f670)
  3 0x004870ce EntryPoint+0xffffffff() in trolleyexpress (0x00c1f694)
  4 0x004823fe EntryPoint+0xffffffff() in trolleyexpress (0x00c1f708)
  5 0x00482bb9 EntryPoint+0xffffffff() in trolleyexpress (0x00c1f728)
  6 0x629e639c in user32 (+0xa639b) (0x00c1f758)
  7 0x629e6af2 in user32 (+0xa6af1) (0x00c1f7a8)
  8 0x629e89c7 in user32 (+0xa89c6) (0x00c1f7f8)
  9 0x629a22b2 in user32 (+0x622b1) (0x00c1f868)
  10 0x629a6e81 in user32 (+0x66e80) (0x00c1f8c8)
  11 0x629a70d2 in user32 (+0x670d1) (0x00c1f918)
  12 0x6297565d in user32 (+0x3565c) (0x00c1fbf8)
  13 0x6297650e in user32 (+0x3650d) (0x00c1fc28)
  14 0x62852c91 (0x00c1fca8)
  15 0x62858da4 (0x00c1fcd8)
  16 0x00481a8f EntryPoint+0xffffffff() in trolleyexpress (0x00c1fd20)
  17 0x00480819 EntryPoint+0xffffffff() in trolleyexpress (0x00c1fd48)
  18 0x0041b537 EntryPoint+0xffffffff() in trolleyexpress (0x00c1fecc)
  19 0x005d8487 in trolleyexpress (+0x1d8486) (0x00c1fee4)
  20 0x005afeda EntryPoint+0xffffffff() in trolleyexpress (0x00c1ff30)
  21 0x7b64ea80 in kernel32 (+0x2ea7f) (0x00c1ff48)
  22 0x7bc7d517 (0x00c1ff5c)
  23 0x7bc7d78d (0x00c1ffec)
0x0044cb8c EntryPoint+0xffffffff in trolleyexpress: movl    0x0(%ecx),%eax
Modules:
Module    Address            Debug info    Name (103 modules)
PE      400000-  a0e000    Export          trolleyexpress
PE     13f0000- 1401000    Deferred        dllwrapper
PE     14c0000- 16dc000    Deferred        citrixbrandinghelper
PE     1860000- 1b7f000    Deferred        trolleyexpressui_en
PE     2fc0000- 3392000    Deferred        libmono-2.0-x86
PE     44b0000- 4922000    Deferred        mscorlib
PE     4bf0000- 4bfe000    Deferred        envinfo
PE     4c00000- 4c4e000    Deferred        system.management
PE     4c50000- 4ed4000    Deferred        system
PE     4ee0000- 51ee000    Deferred        system.xml
PE     de90000- dea8000    Deferred        interop.wuapilib
PE    10000000-100da000    Deferred        analyticsinterface
PE    627e0000-62821000    Deferred        comctl32
PE    62940000-62a1a000    Export          user32
PE    62b60000-62b64000    Deferred        setupapi
PE    62bd0000-62bd4000    Deferred        version
PE    62c10000-62c14000    Deferred        ucrtbase
PE    62d10000-62d14000    Deferred        advapi32
PE    62d60000-62d63000    Deferred        sechost
PE    62db0000-62db4000    Deferred        rpcrt4
PE    62e50000-62e54000    Deferred        gdi32
PE    62fd0000-62fd4000    Deferred        imm32
PE    63010000-6301c000    Deferred        msi
PE    63130000-6313b000    Deferred        urlmon
PE    631e0000-63208000    Deferred        ole32
PE    63300000-63303000    Deferred        combase
PE    63380000-63387000    Deferred        oleaut32
PE    634c0000-63d2c000    Deferred        shell32
PE    63e20000-63e24000    Deferred        shlwapi
PE    63e80000-63e83000    Deferred        shcore
PE    63eb0000-63eb5000    Deferred        wininet
PE    63f20000-63f24000    Deferred        mpr
PE    63f40000-63f44000    Deferred        ws2_32
PE    63f70000-63f74000    Deferred        cabinet
PE    63fa0000-63fa3000    Deferred        sxs
PE    63fb0000-63fb3000    Deferred        imagehlp
PE    63fe0000-63fe4000    Deferred        dbghelp
PE    64050000-64054000    Deferred        mspatcha
PE    64070000-64073000    Deferred        odbccp32
PE    64090000-64094000    Deferred        wintrust
PE    640d0000-640d6000    Deferred        crypt32
PE    64180000-64184000    Deferred        bcrypt
PE    641c0000-641c4000    Deferred        psapi
PE    641d0000-641d3000    Deferred        msimg32
PE    641f0000-641f3000    Deferred        netapi32
PE    64220000-64224000    Deferred        iphlpapi
PE    64250000-64254000    Deferred        dnsapi
PE    64270000-64276000    Deferred        winspool
PE    642d0000-642d4000    Deferred        uxtheme
PE    64310000-6431b000    Deferred        winmm
PE    64360000-64364000    Deferred        msacm32
PE    64380000-64387000    Deferred        oleacc
PE    643c0000-643c5000    Deferred        oledlg
PE    643e0000-643f3000    Deferred        comdlg32
PE    64450000-64453000    Deferred        userenv
PE    64830000-64834000    Deferred        winex11
PE    65050000-65053000    Deferred        api-ms-win-core-synch-l1-2-0
PE    65060000-65063000    Deferred        api-ms-win-core-fibers-l1-1-1
PE    65070000-65073000    Deferred        api-ms-win-core-localization-l1-2-1
PE    65080000-65083000    Deferred        api-ms-win-core-sysinfo-l1-2-1
PE    65160000-65164000    Deferred        propsys
PE    65180000-6519b000    Deferred        msxml6
PE    65220000-65223000    Deferred        usp10
PE    65230000-65236000    Deferred        winhttp
PE    65270000-65275000    Deferred        jsproxy
PE    65290000-65293000    Deferred        api-ms-win-core-string-l1-1-0
PE    652a0000-652a3000    Deferred        api-ms-win-core-datetime-l1-1-1
PE    652c0000-652c3000    Deferred        api-ms-win-core-localization-obsolete-l1-2-0
PE    652d0000-652d3000    Deferred        api-ms-win-security-systemfunctions-l1-1-0
PE    652e0000-652e3000    Deferred        api-ms-win-appmodel-runtime-l1-1-2
PE    652f0000-652f3000    Deferred        api-ms-win-crt-runtime-l1-1-0
PE    65310000-65324000    Deferred        vcruntime140
PE    65370000-65373000    Deferred        secur32
PE    653b0000-653b4000    Deferred        schannel
PE    653d0000-653d4000    Deferred        mscoree
PE    65820000-65824000    Deferred        gdiplus
PE    658b0000-658b3000    Deferred        api-ms-win-crt-conio-l1-1-0
PE    658c0000-658c3000    Deferred        api-ms-win-crt-convert-l1-1-0
PE    658e0000-658e3000    Deferred        api-ms-win-crt-filesystem-l1-1-0
PE    658f0000-658f3000    Deferred        api-ms-win-crt-heap-l1-1-0
PE    65910000-65913000    Deferred        api-ms-win-crt-locale-l1-1-0
PE    65920000-65924000    Deferred        rsaenh
PE    65960000-6596d000    Deferred        msxml
PE    659a0000-659c3000    Deferred        msxml3
PE    65c40000-65c43000    Deferred        api-ms-win-crt-math-l1-1-0
PE    65d40000-65d43000    Deferred        api-ms-win-crt-private-l1-1-0
PE    65d60000-65d63000    Deferred        api-ms-win-crt-stdio-l1-1-0
PE    65f20000-65f26000    Deferred        windowscodecs
PE    66330000-66333000    Deferred        api-ms-win-crt-string-l1-1-0
PE    66340000-66343000    Deferred        api-ms-win-crt-time-l1-1-0
PE    66350000-66353000    Deferred        api-ms-win-crt-utility-l1-1-0
PE    66360000-66363000    Deferred        api-ms-win-crt-process-l1-1-0
PE    66370000-66373000    Deferred        api-ms-win-crt-environment-l1-1-0
PE    66390000-66394000    Deferred        fusion
PE    663b0000-663b4000    Deferred        wmiutils
PE    66c10000-66c14000    Deferred        wbemprox
PE    66c50000-66c54000    Deferred        dxgi
PE    66cc0000-66cc4000    Deferred        wined3d
PE    7a840000-7a844000    Deferred        opengl32
PE    7ac20000-7ac33000    Deferred        riched20
PE    7b020000-7b027000    Deferred        kernelbase
PE    7b620000-7b679000    Export          kernel32
PE    7bc20000-7bc24000    Deferred        ntdll
Threads:
process  tid      prio (all id:s are in hex)
00000038 services.exe
    0000003c    0
    00000040    0
    0000005c    0
    0000007c    0
    000000a0    0
    00000184    0
0000004c winedevice.exe
    00000050    0
    00000064    0
    00000068    0
    00000070    0
00000054 explorer.exe
    00000058    0
    0000006c    0
    00000088    0
00000074 winedevice.exe
    00000078    0
    00000080    0
    00000084    0
00000098 rpcss.exe
    0000009c    0
    000000a8    0
    000000ac    0
    000000b0    0
    000000b4    0
    000000b8    0
000000fc CitrixWorkspaceApp.exe
    00000100    0
00000110 (D) C:\users\grahamperrin\Temp\Ctx-4E782262-8E26-47C4-BB00-E3343F0C7DAC\Extract\TrolleyExpress.exe
    00000114    0 <==
    000001f0    0
    000001f4    0
    000001f8    0
    00000230    0
0000017c winedevice.exe
    00000180    0
    0000018c    0
    00000190    0
System information:
    Wine build: wine-6.0.1
    Platform: i386
    Version: Windows 10
    Host system: FreeBSD
    Host version: 14.0-CURRENT
```



the3ajm said:


> Have anyone tried installing Citrix Workspace 2101 since it looks like only 13.10 was covered by the ports tree? I need app protection enabled during the install.



I don't need application protection, however I would like to use Citrix Workspace. 

(Citrix Receiver is currently problematic for me <https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/81668/> and generally outdated.)


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Aug 12, 2021)

Linux

Has anyone with FreeBSD successfully installed and used Citrix Workspace for Linux?

<https://www.citrix.com/en-gb/downloads/workspace-app/linux/>


```
$ sysrc linux_enable ubuntu_enable
linux_enable: YES
ubuntu_enable: NO
$
```

From linuxx64-21.6.0.28.tar.gz: 






Windows

I have Citrix Workspace on Windows 10 in VirtualBox.

I sometimes prefer to run a Citrix application on FreeBSD, without Windows.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 19, 2021)

Cross-reference: Citrix Workspace on FreeBSD : Citrix


----------

